# fuciderm gel?



## julie18 (Jan 8, 2009)

hi my cat scratched and cut his head left it for about 2 weeks but he kept scratching scab off so took him to vet got some fuciderm gel and seems to be healing it but they said to use it till it had completely gone in the leaflet it says to only use 5-7 days? also he has scratched himself below it now think scab might of been itching him do u think it would be ok to put some fuciderm on this scratch to?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Alittle wouldnt hurt but dont use to much as im not sure if its contains seriods.. Check the ingrediants. Boiled cooled water with a tiny amount of salt is good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

it does contain steriods - albeit minimal - which believe it or not can I believe actually slow down healing


----------



## libmac (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi - I know its a while since you did this post but wondered how you got on?
My cat seems to have an allergy to something and he has been scratching his scabs quite badly. (we 've had lots of visits to the vets and the next step is allergy testing) Today is the first day of using the Fuciderm gel and he's licking his paw then applying it to his head. Did you have any trouble with that ?


----------



## julie18 (Jan 8, 2009)

hi the vets also think my cat has an allergy to something as well why he gets these cuts every now and then but ive been told it would be to difficult to find out exacatly what he is allergic to as there can be lots of things,so when it happens i apply sme of the fuciderm i find it clears it up really quickly what i do is apply it before giving him some food or play with him for 10 mins just to distract him so he doesnt rub it off.


----------



## libmac (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks Julie18 - yes he definitely trys and rubs it off, it seems to irritate him and makes him want to scratch more, so i will try and distract him. Just trying to keep him quiet today, we've tried a cone and a bandage on his foot to stop him scratching but he ripped both off. not having a great time of it unfortunately, poor wee man, I feel awful


----------

